# Prayers Needed!!!!!



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Prayers sent for his family, everyone involved and his soul! Sorry for your loss brother!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Prayers from Oregon.


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

my sincere condolences. Prayers sent.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Always a sad day when one loses a close friend, our prayers are with his family...


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

sorry to hear. prayers sent.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Prayers are with with the family.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Basie*

Jammer om te hoor en sterkte vir julle almal


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Sorry to hear such horrible news...*

Our prayers are with his family. 

Spatan and Spatan's lady


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Sad News*

I am sorry to read about your friend.Our prayers are with the family


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Sorry to hear the sad news. My thoughts are with his family. :hug:


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Prayers sent*

Sorry to hear Gerhard. I pray that God wil grant his family strength and wisdom in this time of loss.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

Prayers sent from NJ 



GOD BLESS


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry for your loss, prayers sent from R.I.


----------

